# I Don't Smoke and Nor Do I Sell!!!!



## Cpappa27 (Oct 23, 2013)

I posted this on a different forum to see what I get for replies because I am super nervous about the outcome. I take care of my mother who is very ill. Many conditions are consuming her, such as; hypertension, COPD, insomnia, loss of appetite (she weighs 99 lbs), colon cancer survivor (chemo therapy and radiation was performed to treat this illness back in 1985), she has severe depression, chronic arthritis, severe back pain, and hypothyroidism. I asked my mom to smoke a little weed about 6 months ago. She smoked it and she was at the beginning a little skeptical on the outcome. The first night she told me she slept amazingly. She had stopped taking sleeping meds and starting taking a couple hits off the bowl a week later. She told me that the numbness sensation she had in her lower extremities was gone or not as noticeable. She stopped taking the meds to reduce the numbness! Her appetite increased ten fold and her weight gain in one month was 8 lbs to 107 lbs. Before the weed she was steady at 99-101 lbs for 2 years. Her depression has decreased significantly and motivation for life has returned big time. I was never a believer in marijuana as being a cure all drug per say but I know how much it has changed my mom. I take care of her on a full time basis and unfortunately I live in the only New England State where it is illegal for marijuana to be used by such patients. I had even asked her PCP about the possibility of marijuana, and I was shot down before I could even get a sentence in. The doctors are sales people for the prescription medical companies and that's why they make so much. I am growing a few plants for my mom because I believe I can do it for one, and because I don't want to have to drive into a ghetto constantly to pick up weed. Not only because of the dangers and hassle of doing so but because the quality of weed is not as beneficial as a strain that is made for medical purposes. I just hope that if and when I get busted by police that they will understand why I am doing what Im doing and not immediately charge me as a criminal. I have a great job with amazing pay and I don't need to sell drugs to make a paycheck and nor will I. I just want the best for my mom and that's the bottom line. She wiped my ass when I couldn't now I need to help her, and make her quality of life better as much as I can!!!


----------



## Nineball (Oct 23, 2013)

Thats a lot to make one nervous, I hope everything goes well. 

It's sad to say that police will hardly take any sympathy on you a jury will be more likely, just be prepaired for the worse, quick disposal, cover plants like vegetables or house plants to justify grow equipment, and you can find out the penalties for cultivation using http://norml.org/states/nh -good luck

Dont tell, Don't Smell, Don't sell.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 23, 2013)

Cpappa27 said:


> I posted this on a different forum to see what I get for replies because I am super nervous about the outcome. I take care of my mother who is very ill. Many conditions are consuming her, such as; hypertension, COPD, insomnia, loss of appetite (she weighs 99 lbs), colon cancer survivor (chemo therapy and radiation was performed to treat this illness back in 1985), she has severe depression, chronic arthritis, severe back pain, and hypothyroidism. I asked my mom to smoke a little weed about 6 months ago. She smoked it and she was at the beginning a little skeptical on the outcome. The first night she told me she slept amazingly. She had stopped taking sleeping meds and starting taking a couple hits off the bowl a week later. She told me that the numbness sensation she had in her lower extremities was gone or not as noticeable. She stopped taking the meds to reduce the numbness! Her appetite increased ten fold and her weight gain in one month was 8 lbs to 107 lbs. Before the weed she was steady at 99-101 lbs for 2 years. Her depression has decreased significantly and motivation for life has returned big time. I was never a believer in marijuana as being a cure all drug per say but I know how much it has changed my mom. I take care of her on a full time basis and unfortunately I live in the only New England State where it is illegal for marijuana to be used by such patients. I had even asked her PCP about the possibility of marijuana, and I was shot down before I could even get a sentence in. The doctors are sales people for the prescription medical companies and that's why they make so much. I am growing a few plants for my mom because I believe I can do it for one, and because I don't want to have to drive into a ghetto constantly to pick up weed. Not only because of the dangers and hassle of doing so but because the quality of weed is not as beneficial as a strain that is made for medical purposes. I just hope that if and when I get busted by police that they will understand why I am doing what Im doing and not immediately charge me as a criminal. I have a great job with amazing pay and I don't need to sell drugs to make a paycheck and nor will I. I just want the best for my mom and that's the bottom line. She wiped my ass when I couldn't now I need to help her, and make her quality of life better as much as I can!!!


Your an awesome son. I would brake any law for my moms comfort and health. Your doing a great thing. Again your an awesome person.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 23, 2013)

Not sure where you live, but as the time passes more and more states are legalizing it for medical uses so its only a matter of time before your state does too. I completely understand where you are coming from with your mother because mine has lupus of the bones, copd, insomnia etc.... But I cannot convince her to smoke weed nor would she take it if I made her some oil... Glad your mother is doing better and I say don't stress over LEO busting you, family comes first and I'm sure if it even went that far a jury of your peers would probably see it as it is (medicine). 

Grow your own and supply it to your mother.. Medical grade weed is 100x better than swag or reg or whatever bullshit people are selling these days.


----------



## scuba.420 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cpappa27 said:


> I posted this on a different forum to see what I get for replies because I am super nervous about the outcome. I take care of my mother who is very ill. Many conditions are consuming her, such as; hypertension, COPD, insomnia, loss of appetite (she weighs 99 lbs), colon cancer survivor (chemo therapy and radiation was performed to treat this illness back in 1985), she has severe depression, chronic arthritis, severe back pain, and hypothyroidism. I asked my mom to smoke a little weed about 6 months ago. She smoked it and she was at the beginning a little skeptical on the outcome. The first night she told me she slept amazingly. She had stopped taking sleeping meds and starting taking a couple hits off the bowl a week later. She told me that the numbness sensation she had in her lower extremities was gone or not as noticeable. She stopped taking the meds to reduce the numbness! Her appetite increased ten fold and her weight gain in one month was 8 lbs to 107 lbs. Before the weed she was steady at 99-101 lbs for 2 years. Her depression has decreased significantly and motivation for life has returned big time. I was never a believer in marijuana as being a cure all drug per say but I know how much it has changed my mom. I take care of her on a full time basis and unfortunately I live in the only New England State where it is illegal for marijuana to be used by such patients. I had even asked her PCP about the possibility of marijuana, and I was shot down before I could even get a sentence in. The doctors are sales people for the prescription medical companies and that's why they make so much. I am growing a few plants for my mom because I believe I can do it for one, and because I don't want to have to drive into a ghetto constantly to pick up weed. Not only because of the dangers and hassle of doing so but because the quality of weed is not as beneficial as a strain that is made for medical purposes. I just hope that if and when I get busted by police that they will understand why I am doing what Im doing and not immediately charge me as a criminal. I have a great job with amazing pay and I don't need to sell drugs to make a paycheck and nor will I. I just want the best for my mom and that's the bottom line. She wiped my ass when I couldn't now I need to help her, and make her quality of life better as much as I can!!!


if you act scared you will fall my friend if I got pulled over with reefer which I have been with bigger then normal amounts just act normal and use your rights . If u grow they come and knock first .. Hint time to leave time to clean I have had full days to pack up and leave before. seeing I am from Florida we all know weed being alegal is a crock of shit ... For Christ sakes a kid can steal beer get so drunk and he drives his bike into the road gets hit by a car or even kills a family in a DUI accident you can give cereal killers weed and they prob would sit and watch cartoons .... The goverment needs to wake the fuck up some shit just ant made to tax it would be like taxing pussy fuck u mister White House all in all if you do go to jail it's worth it to show these Communist fucks a night in jail and 4500 for a lawyer to get cases thrown away before they even hit a court date to me it's worth the risk but being a caregiver now is just as fun


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 30, 2013)

Cpappa, you're doing the right thing.


----------

